# AmeraCat's new 25' hull in the works



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

The guys at AmeraCat have a new hull in the works. She is going to be 25' with a single engine, the plan is to have a bay boat that is capable of running offshore.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That is a sweet looking hull if I may say so. I'll be looking for the pics of the finished boat.


----------



## AUFAN (Jun 23, 2013)

Any interior layout pics yet? Also, has anyone had any experience with the 19' Ameraskiff?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Now that is a bay boat lol, Any ideas of performance #s Josh?


----------



## AUFAN (Jun 23, 2013)

any interior layout pics yet?


----------

